# Adding lumbar to internal of leather GTI seats or adding to outside of backrest?



## Joeyschaps (Mar 24, 2016)

Just bought a 15' GTI, the leather seat is not ergonomic enough to support sciatic back issues, need to add additional lumbar. Stock lumbar with lever not enough ergonomic support. Typical online or store bought lumbar too thick and eliminates bolster side supports plus it moves around. Has anyone installed inflatable lumbar behind the backrest or figured out a way to add lumbar so it doesn't move (re. leather seat)? Any suggestions welcome.

Sparco and OMP have small, medium and large lumbar pads, can I Velcro these to the leather? Sounds like an ok idea (i bought the car, not a lease) so I'm not worried about a little velcro-glue on the seat as long as this solution works well for years to come and hopefully looks ok.

Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks

///3 Joe... Now commuting in a GTI, installed stage1 APR, magnaflow cat back and ecs flush kit.


----------

